# Workplace Culture??



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I am considering seeking a job in Dubai. It would be an office job in telecommunications or IT as a manager.

What is the workplace culture in an office environment in Dubai? Are the boss/staff relationships collaborative? Or are they more authoritarian ie. “I’m the boss. Do what you’re told.”? Is there generally a lot of friction in the workplace or are they comparatively pleasant places to work? My perspective is as an Australian working in Australia so generally the human interactions at work are collaborative.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it would all depend on where you work really. The HR manager in my old company once said to us that there is no such thing as a bad company but there is such a thing as a bad line manager! And I agree!

I've had both good and bad bosses and I think it all comes down to luck! As a woman, I would have to say that women bosses are the worst though - my last boss was a woman; she was very good at her job but unfortunately, had a department full of unhappy people simply because she run it like a dictator! My current boss is very easy going and as such, we all get on together and consequently, can work better as a team!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Sounds like it is much the same as most places ie. there's good and bad, depends on whether you get lucky with your Leader and peers. 

A question if I could: did you change jobs (from horrible Leader to good Leader) in Dubai before your contract was up? And, if so, was that a big deal? Just wanting to understand how much of a problem one has if you sign up for two years and realise after two weeks on the job that your firm/your boss/your peers suck.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> Thanks for the reply. Sounds like it is much the same as most places ie. there's good and bad, depends on whether you get lucky with your Leader and peers.
> 
> A question if I could: did you change jobs (from horrible Leader to good Leader) in Dubai before your contract was up? And, if so, was that a big deal? Just wanting to understand how much of a problem one has if you sign up for two years and realise after two weeks on the job that your firm/your boss/your peers suck.


I met the 'dictator' boss in London and that is partly the reason why I chose to jump ship when I moved out here! Saying that, I've had other line managers working for the same company who were very nice and who led their team in such a way that everyone was happy. I do find that if you work in HQ though or for large multinational companies, the attitude is different and there are quite a lot of bad vibes in the air.

I got good vibes from my current boss when I did my phone interview, which is also why I turned down a higher offer. There is really no way of telling whether you will get a good or a bad boss/ work colleagues until you arrive. Even a visit will not sort out that prob as I found out with my nightmare boss. I met her and she was sweet as sugar until I started working in her department and realised that she had just put on a front to get me to transfer to her department (I like to think I am a good jusdge of character and could more or less tell that she wasn't that sweet but I still didn't expect her to be as horrible as she was either!). 

If you are on a fixed term contract and you wish to leave after such a short period of time, it will result in a labour ban and you will also have to compensate your employer, as per the Labour Law! I think the compensation is equal to about 2 -3 months salary and the notice period would be 3 months (it should all be written in your contract!). If you can avoid it, just go for a permanent contract - it means that your notice period is just 1 month and in the majority of cases, you can leave without any financial penalties (unless your contract says otherwise!).


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks again. That has clarified the situation well.


----------

